# Need help finding snapper decals



## Fassett (Jun 30, 2017)

I just bought an old snapper off of my grandpas classmate and he is 83. It runs and cuts but is in need of restoration so I have been working on it. The only thing I can't find are the decals. All the decals have snapper on the front bottom plate and comet on the handle bar front. Mine is reverse of theses. Any know who to call and thanks.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Fassett, welcome to the forum.

First thing you will need is your model number. There are a number of Snapper decal sources available on the internet. Ebay also has a selection.


----------



## Fassett (Jun 30, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello Fassett, welcome to the forum.
> 
> First thing you will need is your model number. There are a number of Snapper decal sources available on the internet. Ebay also has a selection.


I understand all that. I grabbed the model number and have been searching for a week straight on the internet.


----------



## Fassett (Jun 30, 2017)

BigT said:


> Hello Fassett, welcome to the forum.
> 
> First thing you will need is your model number. There are a number of Snapper decal sources available on the internet. Ebay also has a selection.


The model is 2550 and I seen where other people are having problems finding parts for this model as well cuz nothing comes up for it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

There are individuals that make decals. You can find them on the internet and on ebay. You will have to provide them with a picture and dimensions (lettering height and overall length).


----------



## Fassett (Jun 30, 2017)

BigT said:


> There are individuals that make decals. You can find them on the internet and on ebay. You will have to provide them with a picture and dimensions (lettering height and overall length).


Yes good point. Thanks


----------

